# Propane auger review



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

Called jiffy today and was told the newest propane augers are (any position ) which means you can lay down in any position with out the oil leaking as they do in the earlier models !! I just got a new one and it's awesome !!! Just as fast or faster than my 3 yr old 3hp stealth STX ,,,, so far so good !!!


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

very well done review. now, how much and where is the best buy on the propane 4 stroke? i don't want electric. have been using typical 2-stroke for 6 years and don't have a problem with it. sold it to a friend and now i need to upgrade. your thoughts and thanks for the thread. well done

scott


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Falk said:


> I used my Ion all winter last year and cut a lot of holes including a bunch at Simcoe through 18 inches of ice. It cut like new all season.


The reason I say that is they are the same type blade as on my mora hand auger. I use an old jiffy, but since most of my fishing is on Saginaw bay, and I live close, we mostly just hit the morning or evening bite. Consequently, that is what intrigues me about the electric auger.

Sorry for the thread jack.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

ybone said:


> very well done review. now, how much and where is the best buy on the propane 4 stroke? i don't want electric. have been using typical 2-stroke for 6 years and don't have a problem with it. sold it to a friend and now i need to upgrade. your thoughts and thanks for the thread. well done
> 
> scott


Sent you a PM !


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

The different sites I have seen say that the 8 inch weighs 38lbs and the 10 inch weighs 43lbs? So they are 10 -17lbs heavier then gas augers? And someone said they are louder then gas augers? I'm not sold for the gallon of gas I would run through an auger a year. I would go for lighter weight over the gas smell.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I agree the weight is unjustified its ridiculously heavy. I thought my Gator was heavy at 27lbs, 9 extra pounds is significant in ice fishing world. Unless you travel strictly by machine, not always the case.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

benster said:


> The different sites I have seen say that the 8 inch weighs 38lbs and the 10 inch weighs 43lbs? So they are 10 -17lbs heavier then gas augers? And someone said they are louder then gas augers? I'm not sold for the gallon of gas I would run through an auger a year. I would go for lighter weight over the gas smell.


I would trust the OEM web site - I think most others sites are posting the shipping weight, not actual product weight.

http://www.jiffyonice.com/EComStore/product/pro-4-model-40,3664,46.htm

http://www.jiffyonice.com/EComStore/product/new-4g-lite-model-43,3760,89.htm





*IAN!!!!*


Time to get out the scale & add on!
:lol:


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I would like to add there are pros and cons to all types of power augers and not one will be the best its all about preference.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

benster said:


> The different sites I have seen say that the 8 inch weighs 38lbs and the 10 inch weighs 43lbs? So they are 10 -17lbs heavier then gas augers? And someone said they are louder then gas augers? I'm not sold for the gallon of gas I would run through an auger a year. I would go for lighter weight over the gas smell.


Anyone who says they are louder that a two stroke is smoking crack. I was surprised at how quiet it was.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Well, here we are midway through the hard water season and I thought I'd give an update on how my propane power auger has fared. I've used it every weekend since we got ice on Houghton Lake and I've drilled many holes though 24" of ice.

*Starting* - I've used it many mornings when the actual air temperature is below zero and the auger and propane tank sat outside all night. It has always started on the first or second pull all winter long. I don't warm up the propane or any of that nonsense, I just take off the blade cover, fire her up and start drilling. When I'm done I put the blade cover back on and put her back on the auger rack.

*Oil* - For S & G, last weekend I drained the oil out of the crank case to see what kind of condition it was in. The oil was still the same clear golden color that it was when it went into the auger back in November. There was no sign of any water contamination contrary to what some of the arm chair mechanics on this site claimed would happen. I'll change the oil at the end of the season as part of routine preventive maintenance before I store it for the summer.


*Power* - It has plenty of power and is able to easily drill through 24" of ice without any issues. It also has lots of power to re-open older holes where the diameter of the hole has shrunken from the top of the ice all the way to the bottom from re-freezing.


----------



## NortheasternSteve (Jan 7, 2013)

I bought a Jiffy Pro4 last year and its great. Starts 1st or 2nd pull. Quiet running and it cuts ice! Still the same blades without sharpening. 10" at around 36 lbs. I toss it on the single Clam shanty and hand pull it everywhere. I'm sold on propane as a fuel w/4 strokes.


----------



## RogueStatus (May 2, 2011)

Chrome steel said:


> I agree the weight is unjustified its ridiculously heavy. I thought my Gator was heavy at 27lbs, 9 extra pounds is significant in ice fishing world. Unless you travel strictly by machine, not always the case.


The weight is way too heavy. I couldn't imagine lugging that thing around all day. Talked to a franks outdoors rep at the fishing expo in January when I was trying to decide between propane and electric and he said they put a 10" jiffy on the scale with a full bottle and it said 43 lbs. That was all I ended to hear. I noticed the Op said he didn't feel like charging a battery every night. IMO charging a battery is simpler than refilling propane tanks. Everyone generally prefers the auger they purchased, that's just the way it goes. I'll take my 8" ion over gas or propane any day. No need for 10" holes


----------

